# richfaces + jsf



## thematt (10. Nov 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Menü. Ich habe eine Bean "Menue", dort gibt es eine Methode visible, die abhängig einer Session-Bean berechnet, ob true oder false. 
Wechselt nun visible auf true, dann wird das panelMenuGroup sichtbar, allerdings die Item´s nicht. Aktualisiere ich die Seite werden die Item´s sichtbar :-/

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?!?!?


```
<rich:panelMenuGroup label="${Menue.menue.list[0].name}" expanded="${Menue.menue.list[0].visible}" >
	<rich:panelMenuItem label="${Menue.menue.list[0].list[0].name}" action="${Menue.menue.list[0].list[0].actionMenue}"  rendered="${Menue.menue.list[0].list[0].visible}"/>
	<rich:panelMenuItem label="${Menue.menue.list[0].list[1].name}" action="${Menue.menue.list[0].list[1].actionMenue}"  rendered="${Menue.menue.list[0].list[1].visible}"/>
</rich:panelMenuGroup>
```


----------



## MrWhite (11. Nov 2009)

Rerenderst du richtig?

Poste mal den (Markup)-Code, der visible auf true setzt. Zur Not die Komponente in ein a4jutputPanel packen bei dem ajaxRendered="true" gesetzt ist.


----------



## thematt (11. Nov 2009)

Das Ganze hängt mit einem Login zusammen. Klappt der Login, setze ich in der Session-Bean Kunde --> "isGast" auf true.


```
public boolean isVisible() {
			Kunde kunde = (Kunde)FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getSessionMap().get("Kunde");
			if (anzeige.equals("0"))
				return true;
			if (anzeige.equals("1") && kunde.isGast())
				return true;
			if (anzeige.equals("2") && !kunde.isGast())
				return true;

			return false;
		}
```


----------



## thematt (11. Nov 2009)

<a4jutputPanel ajaxRendered="true"> hilft leider auch nicht :-(


----------

